
Ask HN: Is it okay to copy someone else's idea? - dmragone
Sometimes I see a Show HN or product launch and think &quot;wow, I&#x27;d love to do something like that&quot;, perhaps as simple as changing the target customer.<p>Is it okay, for example, to take an idea aimed at developers and build something almost identical, but selling to designers? If it&#x27;s pretty obvious the author of the original idea plans to expand in that direction, am I crossing the line by jumping ahead and trying to get there first?
======
akulbe
Oh yeah... besides, the prevailing wisdom is this: execution > ideas.

Most people talk up an idea, but never do anything with it. Talk is cheap.

------
cryptos
Copying was and is one of the most fundamental processes in human culture. You
have learned to speak by copying! The "intellectual property" propaganda is a
relatively new and artificial construct.

------
wikwocket
A number of prominent HNers would be all to happy if you copied their ideas,
business models, or execution techniques. Many of them have blogs that are
essentially, how to launch a business just like this in N easy steps. Some of
them will even answer questions and coach you if you ask nicely.

That said, it is probably polite to not outright copy. For example no one
likes the sites that mimic Stack Exchange's layout and even copy their
content. Similarly if you copy someone's idea, market, and business model
wholesale (without asking), perhaps expect some flak.

------
viennacoder
Sure, that's fine. Don't do a wholesale copy of he execution though -- you'll
never win if you're always a step behind.

------
dotcoma
Google did it. Facebook did it. Then again, don't do a Facebook for dogs. Or
dog-owners.

~~~
d4n3
Your're right. There's too much competition in that space.

[http://www.doggyspace.com/](http://www.doggyspace.com/)
[http://mysocialpetwork.co.uk/](http://mysocialpetwork.co.uk/)

------
akulbe
Yes. I'd figure out a way to give some attribution to the original creator of
said idea.

Check this out.
[http://everythingisaremix.info](http://everythingisaremix.info)

------
idlehands
akulbe has hit a couple of important points. Just because someone thought of
something, or even made a thing, doesn't mean they own the idea. If you copy
their exact execution, shame on you. Otherwise, go for it. On paper, any
social network is the same thing. But we don't use friendster anymore.

IF it seems appropriate to give credit to someone else for inspiration, go for
it.

Just remember, the market will determine the winner. Effectively, that's
really all that matters.

------
collyw
Say I am designing / building a database for work. If I want to clone that
(and make it more generic for a wider audience). Are there problems with that?

~~~
Jemaclus
Generally speaking, yes, that's a problem. If you're targeting a _completely_
different audience and you use 100% new code, then you're _probably_ fine, but
the specifics really depend on your contract and the kind of people that run
your company.

------
cprncus
"Copying" and "almost identical": No. Lame.

"Adapting" and "significantly different": Yes. Reasonable.

------
jonny_eh
It depends on the idea and how much you copy.

But it's probably moot anyways since the chance of success are so low.

------
frank_boyd
Of course that's ok.

Nothing is ever entirely new. Everything has parts of other things in it.

------
ragatskynet
Forget the word "copying". Let's call it "reinventing".

------
andrewhillman
Just about every technology is based on previous art.

------
zinx
That's what is evolution, no ?

